# Air Bag Light on, no codes from scanner



## VWManCC (Aug 2, 2016)

2007 EOS. Air bag light is on, but when I use my (entry-level) code scanner, it returns no codes. There aren't any easily visible wires disconnected under the driver's seat. Any other things a layman can check? Any Technical Service Bulletins on this? Thanks...


----------



## PaulZooms01 (Feb 11, 2015)

VWManCC said:


> 2007 EOS. Air bag light is on, but when I use my (entry-level) code scanner, it returns no codes. There aren't any easily visible wires disconnected under the driver's seat. Any other things a layman can check? Any Technical Service Bulletins on this? Thanks...


I had something like this happen 2 different times on my 07. Replacing seatbelt female coupling was the fix. Not cheap, but second time was within a year and fixed free. 

I didn't have a scanner so I don't know about that part.


----------



## Cogtx (Sep 23, 2003)

I've had 2 VW golfs in the past which had airbag light issues. The resistor connection under the passenger seat would every so slightly come apart whenever the seat was moved all the way to the front and then send the airbag light on to the dash. I had to contact someone in my area with a VAGCOM device (ross tech equipment) to turn off the light. Later, I purchased a scanner which was much cheaper than the vagcom and it was able to turn off the airbag light and much more. I still use this device on my wife's 2008 EOS and works fine. Here is a link:

https://www.amazon.com/Volkswagen-B...UTF8&qid=1480541782&sr=8-3&keywords=autel+vag


Your other option, is to go to the VW dealer and have them reset the light but that my be pricey depending on the dealership...good luck!


----------

